# Personal Clearcom Headset



## Neon Ninja (Oct 26, 2015)

I was curious if a lot of people get their own headset? If so what one did you get and why?


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 26, 2015)

I own my own headset. When you are on comms all the time it is worth it to have a headset that is comfortable. It can also help prevent the spread of illnesses compared to sharing headsets.

I have one of the Eartec lightweight headsets. I can't remember the model name and I didn't not see it on their website at the moment. I have owned a few Eartec headsets and been quite happy with them in terms of quality, comfort, and price.


----------



## NJJerrySmith (Oct 26, 2015)

As a freelance stage manager (primarily Opera ASM) I also own my own. I like to know that I'll have something I can comfortably wear through an entire tech/run. Many other things are going to try and ruin the week, I don't want ear pain from a stupid old house headset to be the cause.


----------



## ScottT (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a Sennheiser HMD 26-II. Would absolutely recommend.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Oct 27, 2015)

I just have a standard Telex lightweight headset. However, it was the best investment that I've ever made. All it takes is tech at one theatre (and there has been more than just one) with those bulky heavy duty headsets to pay it off. Those things give me headaches and are just plain uncomfortable, especially the older ones. Usually everyone starts asking how I ended up with the good one until I point out that it is my own. They really aren't that expensive comparative to a lot of other tools.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Oct 29, 2015)

All our stage management team have their own - they've all got the Telex PH-88. Super lightweight and comfortable. I don't use comms enough these days to bother with my own (and if I am using comms then the supplied one I use is the Telex anyway) but if I did, that's what I'd be getting. The only thing I wouldn't recommend them for would be something like followspotting a rock show - just not sure you'd hear enough because it doesn't cover the ear to eliminate external sound enough. 

I used to use the Beyer DT108 a lot and I never actually minded that - fairly comfortable even though they're heavy.


----------



## Footer (Oct 30, 2015)

I've had a PH-88 going on 12 or 13 years and it is still working. I've replaced the ear and mic foam but that is it. For concerts I use the CC-300's we have in house. If you are in loud environments they are great and won't kill your head.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Oct 30, 2015)

Footer said:


> I've had a PH-88 going on 12 or 13 years and it is still working. I've replaced the ear and mic foam but that is it. For concerts I use the CC-300's we have in house. If you are in loud environments they are great and won't kill your head.



You must have bought your PH-88 around the same time as mine then. I've only had to replace the ear pad once. That thing has done a lot of traveling with me.


----------

